# T-shirt printing with customizable nickname fields



## stringo0 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I'm trying to find a service where you can design a t-shirt, but have a customizable nickname field which people who are ordering can change.

For example, something like cafepress.com or printmojo.com where I can enter my nickname, and it's added on to the shirt before printing... I'm guessing printmojo.com can't do this as they don't print on demand.

Thanks & God Bless

-Suraj


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think both Zazzle and Spreadshirt have the option to let the customer customize the t-shirt before it gets printed.


----------



## stringo0 (Jul 7, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I think both Zazzle and Spreadshirt have the option to let the customer customize the t-shirt before it gets printed.


That made the search, and other futile attempts shorter 

Thanks & God Bless '_^


----------



## stringo0 (Jul 7, 2007)

Another quick question - if you want to make t-shirts for a team professionally, as in - like a professional gaming/sports team, is there any good way to do it - other than customizing designs once per nickname?

I'm assuming the only other way would be to pay a custom designer :[

Thanks for the input again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

stringo0 said:


> Another quick question - if you want to make t-shirts for a team professionally, as in - like a professional gaming/sports team, is there any good way to do it - other than customizing designs once per nickname?
> 
> I'm assuming the only other way would be to pay a custom designer :[
> 
> Thanks for the input again.


I'm not sure what you mean by "make t-shirts for a team professionally"?


----------



## shinsyotta (Oct 31, 2006)

This is called variable data printing. You can find some stuff about it at the Wasatch website.


----------



## ZazzleTeam (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi String0, 

At Zazzle, we've just launched some new features with templates that allow designers to really easily offer personalizable t-shirts for sale.

Here's a simple example that one of our designers cooked up - you just add your name into the nametag: Hello my name is TEMPLATE T-shirt from Zazzle.com

You can learn more about it on our blog: All new on Zazzle! « Zazzle Blog

Thanks!
-Josh


----------



## stringo0 (Jul 7, 2007)

ZazzleTeam said:


> Hi String0,
> 
> At Zazzle, we've just launched some new features with templates that allow designers to really easily offer personalizable t-shirts for sale.
> 
> ...


(Sorry for the late response)
Cool!

Thanks for the headsup. I don't see any other service that offers that - so will check it out.

Anything else out there that some of you might have used?

Thanks & God Bless '_^


----------



## stringo0 (Jul 7, 2007)

shinsyotta said:


> This is called variable data printing. You can find some stuff about it at the Wasatch website.


Also looking this up - thanks shinsyotta!

Any others?

Thanks again & God Bless '_^


----------

